# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Los regantes piden hectómetros 40 para «salvar» la campaña estival

## sergi1907

Mar, 29/05/2012

ABC

El presidente del Sindicato Central de Regantes del Acueducto Tajo-Segura, José Manuel Claver, dijo ayer que necesitan 40 hectómetros cúbicos de agua aprobados en enero y que no han llegado todavía, dado que sin ese agua no tendrán recursos suficientes para regar en verano. 

Claver se reunirá hoy con el director general del Agua, Juan Urbano López de Meneses, para que se reconsidere tal decisión en un momento en el que hay 900 Hm3 en la cabecera del Tajo, al tiempo que lo invitarán a visitar la región murciana «para que conozca de primera mano a los regantes, sus preocupaciones y rentabilidades; luego se puede opinar, pero todo lo demás son gaitas». 

El presidente de los regantes murcianos hizo estas declaraciones tras una asamblea general extraordinaria del Sindicato Central de Regantes. 

Además recordó que en el año 2005, con menos de 500 en cabecera del Tajo, se aprobaron 43 Hm3 para el riego de verano, que sería lo mismo de lo que podrían disponer ahora, y aquello originó la primera gran manifestación del agua en Murcia con 200.000 personas y una cabecera con el hoy presidente Mariano Rajoy en defensa del trasvase. «Es incomprensible que desde Madrid se haga caso omiso a lo que en su día se reivindicó y defendió», agregó Claver. 

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/110824

----------

